# Sonic 4 and Me [COMIC]



## [M]artin (Oct 14, 2010)

This is my review... of the demo... that I played through 5 times in under 10 minutes this morning... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Almost a true story... should I buy it (Y/N?)

Every bone in my body tells me not to... but... I love classic Sonic so much...


----------



## Scott-105 (Oct 14, 2010)

Martin, your drawings amuse me.


Now where's the one you promised me? You know, the one you promised like two months ago?


----------



## [M]artin (Oct 14, 2010)

Scott-105 said:
			
		

> Now where's the one you promised me? You know, the one you promised like two months ago?


That promise will be fufilled...

...someday.


----------



## Goli (Oct 14, 2010)

But it hasn't been in the making for 16 years 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, and I also found silly locking on to rocks :/.
Oh! And...shameless shoutbox self-promotion o:


----------



## iFish (Oct 14, 2010)

This made me laugh SO HARD!

I like it.

Keep up the great work


----------



## Scott-105 (Oct 14, 2010)

It'd be nice to get it this year maybe...


----------



## [M]artin (Oct 14, 2010)

Goli said:
			
		

> But it hasn't been in the making for 16 years


Yes it has. The internet told me so. Lookit:











The internet would never lie to me.


----------



## DarkWay (Oct 14, 2010)

Martin.....you are a legend and I love your drawing style


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 14, 2010)

Look on the bright side: If you buy it you'll have inspiration for more of these comics.


----------



## Ethevion (Oct 14, 2010)

The drawing were great lol. Thanks to you, I'm not going to buy it.


----------



## dekuleon (Oct 14, 2010)

Controls and gameplay are bullshit.

Prefer buying Sonic for Genesis in virtual console, ways better and i love it!!

Please SEGA fix the gameplay, speed, and remove tha crappy lock-on-enemy. Why they had to screw the game like this?!


----------



## [M]artin (Oct 14, 2010)

arpeejajo said:
			
		

> The drawing were great lol. Thanks to you, I'm not going to buy it.


No, nooo, go buy it! I love Sega... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What have I done...? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think I am going to eventually pick this up, but I have a feeling they're gonna bundle all the episodes together when it's complete for a discounted price... THAT'S when I'll be picking it up... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(until that day, this 2 minute demo should hold me over a little longer... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 14, 2010)

Its great, but not perfect, A little on the short side, Chaos emeralds are a bitch to get at first, I just wish it had 2 more levels.
8/10 imo, Better than sonic the hedgehog 1/2 but not 3


----------



## overlord00 (Oct 14, 2010)

nice comic... now to go play some sonic... some terrible, terrible sonic... *sigh*


----------



## Nobunaga (Oct 14, 2010)

Awesome drawing man 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i say you should buy it lol i haven t played it yet but i saw some gameplay


----------



## tehnoobshow (Oct 14, 2010)

You are a fucking legend mate and your drawings are very amusing


----------



## KuRensan (Oct 14, 2010)

nice, I love the character ^^ you should make more of these (maybe with more color 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 14, 2010)

Yeah, more colour...definitely more colour.


----------



## Ethevion (Oct 14, 2010)

[M said:
			
		

> artin]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love Sega too, especially the classic Sonic games (I have them on my DS Lite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). The only problem with this one is that it just doesn't feel the same. I mean come on, locking on to stuff?


----------



## Kwartel (Oct 14, 2010)

I lolled! Great comic!


----------



## Maplemage (Oct 15, 2010)

That comic was awesome! you should make your own website just for your comics =D
Heres an edit I made =D


Spoiler











The UFO yarn kirby kinda fits it....
...........Yarn.....


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 15, 2010)

Sonic 4 is fun.
Really fun yet I pirated it. Labyrinth Zone is a bitch, though.


----------



## DJPlace (Oct 15, 2010)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> Sonic 4 is fun.
> Really fun yet I pirated it. Labyrinth Zone is a bitch, though.



i agree the labyrinth zone puzzle can suck my spiny hedgehog sacks.

also nice comic.


----------



## KingAsix (Oct 16, 2010)

I don't understand why everyone is knocking this games so much...As a person where Sonic 2 was one of their 1st games I quite please. The iphone version was garbage, but the console version were nostalgic enough to appeal to old skool gamers such as myself and had enough of the new stuff to appeal to people who liked newer sonic games. I believe when it comes to games as old as these its hard to appeal to old skooler unless you make something like Megaman 9/10, but old skool gamers aren't the only gamers that exist.


more on topic-This is a nice comic though. Like the art style.


----------



## MushGuy (Oct 24, 2010)

Good thing I pirated it, because *it wasn't worth my money*!


----------



## ZaeZae64 (Oct 24, 2010)

MushGuy said:
			
		

> Good thing I pirated it, because *it wasn't worth my money*!


Agreed.
Such a dissapointment.
Also, Amazing Physics


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Nov 18, 2010)

very very humorous! 

just as good as something you would see on a webcomic page!


----------

